# Boater needed for ABA BWS



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

I already have a boater link for Rocky Fork,Alum and Erie. I am available for Indian and Mosquito as a co-angler. If interested give me a call. 1-216-470-0867. Thanks Brian


----------



## Rodney Spencer (Dec 26, 2012)

Brian I seen you need a link for Indian Lake. I will be a boater there for thatg tournament only, if you want to link that will be great. Please call me at 419-516-7335.

Thanks Rodney Spencer


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

I am linked for Indian lake just need a link for Mosquito Lake now. Thanks call me at 216-470-0867.


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Still available for mosquito. Thanks. call 216-470-0867


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Still looking for a boater link for Mosquito. It is July 20th and it is a Saturday. Thanks. Call me at 216-470-0867. Brian


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

Still need a link for Mosquito. The structure of the tournament is just like BFL. Boater/Co-angler. This is just the Bassmaster version. Maybe someone local just wanting to fish Mosquito. Call 216-470-0867. Thanks in advance Brian.


----------



## bkich (Apr 12, 2008)

I found a link. Thanks for the calls.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad to hear you found one. I am sure i will see u at wallace soon.


----------

